# Fernanda Brandao Burlesque Shooting bei Taff



## deadsoul (17 Juni 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand den Taff Beitrag über Fernanda aufgenommen?!
Kam am Dienstag den 09.06.2009
Handelt sich um dieses Video:
Klick

Habe zwar schon im Internet gesucht, ob man Videos von Pro7 laden kann, aber eher ein Nein gefunden. Früher soll es gegangen sein, mittlerweile nicht mehr. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden 

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden 

MfG


----------



## Katzun (17 Juni 2009)

here we go 

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=282117#post282117


----------



## deadsoul (17 Juni 2009)

Hey, sau gut. Danke


----------

